# Craigslist ad generator?



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

What have you guys used to make a nice ad on craigslist? How often do you post? Thanks.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I haven't and I don't.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

I have never advertised on CL.

Does it work? I fig'd it would be chok full of clients you do not want?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

They should change the name from craigs list to HACKS LIST.:yes::thumbsup:

just kidding


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You will get the worst customers ever


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

I had my website person design something that links to my site, and uploaded pictures as well. Ive only recently started posting and havent gotten anything from it.


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

I made a living off of CL when it first came to our city. After a couple of years, the hacks came in and the local news media was pummeling anyone who dared to use someone from CL. I still post there, and I get good customers, but that's only because I do good work and have a good reputation. If you are just starting to us CL you have a long road ahead of you.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

If its for free it's for me!

You can make a decent ad with limited HTML knowledge and link it to you website. Once you make your initial ad every couple days you log on and renew it (takes less than a minute to do)

I don't think I've ever gotten anything from it, but it's quick, easy, and free so why not try.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been thinking about this too ... as a way to compliment whatever other marketing I do in 2013 ... 

one of my ideas to weed out some of the losers is to have a nominal charge for the estimate that's waived if you book with us.

Historically, I would NEVER charge for an estimate but in this one particular case I'd think it would help separate "tire kickers" from people who are serious buyers.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

SeattleHomeServices said:


> I've been thinking about this too ... as a way to compliment whatever other marketing I do in 2013 ...
> 
> one of my ideas to weed out some of the losers is to have a nominal charge for the estimate that's waived if you book with us.
> 
> ...


Any marketing material I use has the words "free consultation" rather than free estimate. This way I can kinda qualify over the phone at the initial phone call. If they seem to qualify, then I'll go ahead and schedule an estimate, no charge. If they don't qualify (you know right away on the phone that its not going to happen) then I attempt to broom them off. If they ask for their free consultation, I'll them them that by talking to me about your project WAS your free consultation, if you want an estimate, it will now cost you $XX. That should weed out the losers and tire kickers fairly well.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never used it. It's gotten some bad press around here recently and seems to have become synonymous with rip-off schemes so advertising with them in our area would do more harm than good.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Xmark said:


> They should change the name from craigs list to HACKS LIST.:yes::thumbsup:
> 
> just kidding


 I have gotten quite a bit of work from CL and I am definitely no hack.I have over 25 yrs experience painting and have a very good reputation and stay busy with repeat customers.
Charlie D.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

It worth it to post if you have a couple of minutes to spare.

Some of those posting will be indexed in the search engines. Even if only temporarily, they could could push a competitor of the first page, and that's one more link to you, being found by someone who wasn't even a craigslist shopper.

OP, as for ads, throw something together on a paint program, and link it back to your site.

How about a screenshot of your homepage?

You could buy a nice stock image and then put your info on it.

Do you have any videos?, you can send them to to that.

Good luck with it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Any marketing material I use has the words "free consultation" rather than free estimate. This way I can kinda qualify over the phone at the initial phone call. If they seem to qualify, then I'll go ahead and schedule an estimate, no charge. If they don't qualify (you know right away on the phone that its not going to happen) then I attempt to broom them off. If they ask for their free consultation, I'll them them that by talking to me about your project WAS your free consultation, if you want an estimate, it will now cost you $XX. That should weed out the losers and tire kickers fairly well.


I like that :thumbsup: I knew I was here for more than just posting photos of paint on my hands and debating on 9" vs 18" rollers :whistling2:


----------



## Alexs (Mar 23, 2009)

Free advertising!! Yes!!

I have for the last couple of years, made some customers. My ad is simple with a couple of pictures and a link to my Facebook business page.

:thumbsup:


----------

